

“Your shitty website is not a startup.” - Reflecting on negative attacks - LukeWalsh
https://medium.com/p/ab9d5d4c272c

======
vonseel
I checked out your website. I've wished there was something similar in the
past, and I've always enjoyed researching my own purchases and thought a
curated list of "best of's" would be good reference. Recently, I just look for
most popular Amazon items, but sometimes you can not rely on the most popular
or most highly reviewed items to be the most reliable, failsafe products.

If you want this to get more traction, I'd suggest adding better navigation
and search for product types. Perhaps a few options depending on budget (OK,
you want to buy kitchen pots/pans. I have three recommendations, one minimal
set under $75, one set around $150, and another for big spenders around $X).
Just some ideas to throw around.

Good article, I'm working on an app myself and while the data model is rather
simple, implementation has taken longer than I expected and I know sometimes I
get the feeling that even when it's feature complete what I have is just a
simple webapp/API which a larger team could rebuild in a few days.

------
krapp
Aren't most startups essentially "shitty lemonade stands" until the magical VC
fairy shows up?

What do you need besides actually making money and having users to be
considered a 'startup'? Employees? An office in SV? Hype? Buzz? A hyperbolic
sense of world-changing self-importance? To not use PHP? What?

He's doing better than I am so respect.

------
tabtabtab
There no shortage of people who can only find a sense of power in their lives
by attacking strangers on the internet. Odds are, none of the haters has never
built anything more valuable than a "shitty website." You should just ignore
them and be glad that people are paying attention!

